

Why is the Gaming Industry not taking the Google Console Seriously? - brunnernathan
http://www.technologeek.net/why-is-the-gaming-industry-not-taking-the-google-console-seriously/

======
technologeek
Thank you for sharing Technologeek articles ;)

